# North Midlands, get away from Xmas



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

If you fancy a change from having XXXMeals with the family, how about a relaxed pub meet at, my local, the Legh Arms in Adlington
http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms

The food is excellent [smiley=chef.gif] (if you still manage some after all the festivities) and the beer too [smiley=cheers.gif]

My suggested dates: Wednesday, 28th, or Thursday, 29th, December, perhaps 7pm'ish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wednesday would be better for us , I see they do over 50s menu :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> I see they do over 50s menu :roll:


Yup. 2 courses (good portions) for £7,25 

Wednesday added to choice


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm easy for days. The food is good and they do Landlord amongst other nice beers. That over 50's menu is a long way off for me though. I gave Dani a look when she waved it at me - it's still on the table there and I'm at home now :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> That over 50's menu is a long way off for me though.:roll:


October 1960, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71,72,73,74,75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 2000, 01,02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 07, 08, 09, 10, 11
Think you're past it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Cheeky mare. My whole life just flashed past me :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can't make the 28th but the 29th is a good maybe


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

29th is good for me and i can have a look at Pauls new barge..  
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Paul and Steve 8)

29th a little earlier for you, Andrew? Perhaps start the meet at 6pm?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

29th would be the choice for me too.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds good Paul and Steve 8)
> 
> 29th a little earlier for you, Andrew? Perhaps start the meet at 6pm?


Should be OK


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK. Lets go for the 29th then, 6pm onwards 

Great that you'll be able to come Sara, Andrew&Val
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We may even turn up in the new runabout


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> We may even turn up in the new runabout


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] 
And some mags in tow


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> 29th would be the choice for me too.


Would that include our friend Rustyrobot too?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > 29th would be the choice for me too.
> ...


Unfortunately not. I sent her a text about this last week, and she says she is away for a few days over Xmas. 

I'm starting to get a complex! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


She's avoiding both of us :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


She's avoiding both of us :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now folks. See you on Thursday


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Not long now folks. See you on Thursday


What time are we aiming for, Dani? 8)

Hoping the journey there won't be as difficult as last time; I seem to remember the world's supply of roadworks between the M60 and the Legh Arms in the summer! :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're not going to make this now sickness at work means I get the early shift :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

burns said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Not long now folks. See you on Thursday
> ...


I shall be there around 6pm Sara  And afaict there aren't any road works impeding progress



wallsendmag said:


> We're not going to make this now sickness at work means I get the early shift :?


Big shame Andrew; was looking fw to seeing you and Val


----------

